# the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

all this talk of intercooling a neuspeed charger i decided to find out who is willing to walk the walk

youll have to send me the charger and ill need it for no more then 2 weeks in wich time it will be cut in half, a divider installed, and inlet and outlet ports installed for wich to hook up a front mounted intercooler .....all welding will be done by a florida state certified welder who has 20+ years of experience tig welding aluminum ......the welds will be flawless
I WILL SUPPLY THE FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER (brand new) 
what you will have to do is provide the piping and mount the intercooler ....for those on a uber strict budget you can have a exhaust shop bend the tubing for about 50$

im not going to say how much horsepower this mod will give you because noone has ever done this before.....either way.......10 psi of intercooled boost is going to be alot better then 10 psi of non intercooled boost



[Modified by joeZX6, 3:13 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

So it would be something like this but with a Nuespeed unit on a VW rather than a Jackson Racing unit on a Civic?


































[Modified by dazed&confused, 8:30 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (dazed&confused)*

yes, it would be very very similar


----------



## 84turboGTI (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

I don't have one, just thought that people might want an idea of what to expect.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (dazed&confused)*

damn the piping on that civic is soo long. I don't think it will be that long with the neuspeed charger.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for joezx6 for trying. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JettaRed and the others, here is your chance to have a real intercooler for cheap.
who's gonna walk the walk instead of talk the talk











[Modified by vento 95 GL, 4:28 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

by the way Joe, what would be a good piping diameter for the charger if you do this?


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

im intrested but pics would be nice.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Lotust)*

ill post pics as soon as someone donates to the cause
someone has to be the first......and ive put together this deal for the first person to attempt this .....and i wont be doing any more kits, at least not for 200$ 
ED- vento95 i think 2 inch tubing would be the appropriate size for this application ........if desired i could use 2.5 inch tubing


[Modified by joeZX6, 5:23 PM 2-9-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

dam man. Well who's first!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Lotust)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dam man. Well who's first!







[HR][/HR]​you?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

Thinking hard on this. I have machining equipment here and was planning to throw the charger on the mill and cut a gaping hole in the side. 
What kind of intercooler will you be suppying? 
Can you show some pics of your work?


----------



## Wild Monkey (Feb 23, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2kjettaguy)*

If you give me an alternate mode of transportation while my car is down, you can have mine. I accept any crotch rocket or sports car as an alternate...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2kjettaguy)*

Just for the record, I've never talked the talk when it came to intercooling. Plus, I just spent about $1000 to get my car back on the road after bending the valves.
Joe, you may want to give Greg Woo a call and see if he'll donate one. If you prove it works, Neuspeed may be offering a serious upgrade. Tell him I'll try it on my car!








Maybe I'll call!


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

do it bill. hehe 
no way im experamenting with my new charger. yours is old and tired j/k


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Lotust)*

if that 200$ includes the charger, ill be interested.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (speed51133!)*

quote "if that 200$ includes the charger, ill be interested."
*slaps this person with a fish*


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thinking hard on this. I have machining equipment here and was planning to throw the charger on the mill and cut a gaping hole in the side. 
What kind of intercooler will you be suppying? 
Can you show some pics of your work? [HR][/HR]​here is a picture of one of my g60 to eaton conversion kits (M-62)








this is a pic of the g60/Eaton intake i made on a CNC mill








here is a intercooler i supplied for a fellow vortexer.....the intercooler ill be providing with the kit will be the same style, only half as tall











[Modified by joeZX6, 3:13 PM 2-12-2003]


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

Joe, do you think it could be feasible to do this without cutting up the charger? I am wondering if it would be possible to fabricate a lower intake manifold that could make this possible. Just an idea.










[Modified by Kierowca, 9:02 PM 2-10-2003]


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Kierowca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe, do you think it could be feasible to do this without cutting up the charger? I am wondering if it would be possible to fabricate a lower intake manifold that could make this possible. Just an idea.









[Modified by Kierowca, 9:02 PM 2-10-2003][HR][/HR]​
ive thought of this too. i think there is not enough room down there.


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Lotust)*

Thats what crossed my mind as well but it's never a bad thing to ask.
quote:[HR][/HR]
ive thought of this too. i think there is not enough room down there. [HR][/HR]​


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Kierowca)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe, do you think it could be feasible to do this without cutting up the charger? I am wondering if it would be possible to fabricate a lower intake manifold that could make this possible. Just an idea.








[HR][/HR]​anything can be done with enough money ......if someone does want to go through with this im going to do it, but in the process i figure im going to loose at least 100$ modifying the lower intake would take a considerable ammount of time and money wich i dont have and i dont think anyone would be willing to pay 1000$ to have it done
if you do want a intercooler and are willing to spend 1000$ send me a im and i can make you one that would be totally self contained within the manifold (air/water)


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Kierowca)*

i know it seems so much more sensable than cuting a charger up. 
lets MAKE ROOM!! lol


----------



## Kierowca (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

Thanks for the info. Wish I could do something like this now but I have too many things to take care of first. It's good to know who to talk to if I am able to tackle something like this in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe, do you think it could be feasible to do this without cutting up the charger? I am wondering if it would be possible to fabricate a lower intake manifold that could make this possible. Just an idea.









anything can be done with enough money ......if someone does want to go through with this im going to do it, but in the process i figure im going to loose at least 100$ modifying the lower intake would take a considerable ammount of time and money wich i dont have and i dont think anyone would be willing to pay 1000$ to have it done
if you do want a intercooler and are willing to spend 1000$ send me a im and i can make you one that would be totally self contained within the manifold (air/water)[HR][/HR]​


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
here is a picture of one of my g60 to eaton conversion kits (M-62)







[HR][/HR]​Did I see that at waterfest?


----------



## devilbones (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

joe you have IM


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (devilbones)*

joe, not at all to scare people away, 
but one thing i was concerned about was when welding the cast aluminum manifold, the steel rotor blades might arch with the aluminum body. whenever i weld aluminum, if its resting on steel, it will kind of arc with the steel, and fuse a little bit. this happens even if i put the ground on the aluminum. know what im talking about? i was thinking of taking the rotor blades out of the body if i ever did it.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (speed51133!)*

I've got a question. How is there enough room to run the piping out from the charger(mk3 application)?
Take a look at my engine:








Notice the PCV(or whatever it is) on the left and the camshaft cover rises upward where the oil cap is. Can piping be run around this??? Looks pretty tight to me.


[Modified by TooLFan46n2, 3:30 PM 2-11-2003]


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe, you may want to give Greg Woo a call and see if he'll donate one. If you prove it works, Neuspeed may be offering a serious upgrade. Tell him I'll try it on my car!








Maybe I'll call![HR][/HR]​Not to be an ass, but why give Neuspeed the hookup? Why not let a vortexer take advantage of this deal? Neuspeed makes enough $$$ off of us. If they won't innovate let them follow.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe, you may want to give Greg Woo a call and see if he'll donate one. If you prove it works, Neuspeed may be offering a serious upgrade. Tell him I'll try it on my car!








Maybe I'll call!
Not to be an ass, but why give Neuspeed the hookup? Why not let a vortexer take advantage of this deal? Neuspeed makes enough $$$ off of us. If they won't innovate let them follow.







[HR][/HR]​i agree they charged me a 1000$ core charge for my charger alone. so wheres the 2700$ come in







a belt chip ect... eeeeeks


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

i spoke with greg today......no luck on getting a charger/manifold from them....we did talk about the intercooler options and of course he prefers the air water method.......i can do a air water intercooler for this charger but the cost would be about 3 times as much as the air to air (600$) if anyone is seriously interested in either setup drop me a im


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Lotust)*

As far as making money on the deal, don't begrudge Neuspeed that. That's business. If they didn't make money to recover their up-front engineering and fabrication costs, they wouldn't be in business. If they didn't continue to make a profit on their products, how would they have the money to invest in new products.
No body would want to work for less than it costs them to work on only to break even for what it _costs_ to work. That's like my employer paying me only 32 cents a mile to come to work.
The Neuspeed charger is still the cheapest supercharger kit out there for any car.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

Joe do something like this


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The Neuspeed charger is still the cheapest supercharger kit out there for any car.[HR][/HR]​definately agree with you JettaRed unless Joezx6 comes out with a kit for our cars.
that would be sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif M62 equipped 2.0L






















Joe why don't you do a kit like your corrado kit for the 2.0L?
I think there is enough space to located the charger above the alternator I think if you use a charger with a short drive extension.
I would buy it if you do.
how would you do the chip programing if you do?








[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:04 PM 2-12-2003]


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:09 PM 2-12-2003]


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe do something like this 







[HR][/HR]​thats exactly what i had in mind for the air water setup


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

if anyone is interested in a air water intercooler setup the cost is 600 includes the heat exchanger and the pump and the silicone tubing

ill install the intercooler and do all the work to the charger .....all youll have to do is mount the pump and heat exchanger (in front of the condenser) and route the lines
ill even throw in a 2.4 inch pulley


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

how much do you think that A/W cooler will affect airflow within the manifold, or will that not be an issue? Just curious


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (blubayou)*

well its certainly going to affect the airflow... all intercoolers do.......it wont affect it in a bad way if thats what your asking.......many awic are setup the way i plan setting this one up ....its proven technology........it just hasnt been done on this application.......yet


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

I am planning to build the above setup. The question is when. I am currently running my own business, which if you have any experience means free time is non-existent. 
We've got a machine shop and I can fabricate the parts. I just need to take the time and do it! 
Joe - why $600?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2kjettaguy)*

Not to hijack the neuspeed 2.0 post, but Joe, you seem very crafty. I think you could make a decent amount of $ if you could do a decent IC for a vortech'd vr6. We are in need of one, and the only option costs ~1300 and your not even assured to actually get it from EIP.








http://www.eiptuning.com/vr6superchargerupgrades/eipvortechscupgradespage.html


----------



## 2.0TurboA3 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TBT-PassatG60)*

quote:[HR][/HR]quote "if that 200$ includes the charger, ill be interested."
**slaps this person with a fish** [HR][/HR]​thought I could help you out...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2.0TurboA3)*

LOL...Hilarious


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (leebro61)*

so Joe you din't answer my question about doing a 2.0L kit in the future


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

ttt


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so Joe you din't answer my question about doing a 2.0L kit in the future














[HR][/HR]​
i think intercooling this kit would be more of a priority then building a whole new setup.....well see


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am planning to build the above setup. The question is when. I am currently running my own business, which if you have any experience means free time is non-existent. 
We've got a machine shop and I can fabricate the parts. I just need to take the time and do it! 
Joe - why $600? [HR][/HR]​
because im not out to make the money , i just enjoy being an enthusiast and helping out the community where i can......however after the first kit is completed i will have to raise the price........because at 600$ ill actually be losing money







.......but i think it will be fun to do


----------



## TheTrader (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

bump cuz i doubt anyone has the balls to be the first.


----------



## dwx4 (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TheTrader)*

Joe's the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I bought a G60 outlet from him, and it all went so smooth!








Bump!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (dwx4)*

ding ding ding ......we have a winner







.....i have a taker, i should be recieving a deposite for the kit within a week......







.....ill keep you guys updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

ohh my god can't wait to see this Joe. should be awsome.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

Is he (or she) going for the Air/Air or the Air/Water set-up? Make sure you take pictures along the way and post them, I'm really intrested in how this thing turns out. And I'm sure if everything works out, you will have people knocking down your door for this mod.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Stevo)*

So, who's the lucky guy? What intercooler type?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, who's the lucky guy? What intercooler type? [HR][/HR]​what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif who's the lucky one.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

ttt


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

im going to let him chime in .....im not sure if he wants everyone knowing.....he is going for the air water kit.......i have a few tricks up my sleeve,







its going to be badass










[Modified by joeZX6, 6:44 PM 2-17-2003]


----------



## jiv20995 (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

if this works out Ill be a line for lucky #2


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thinking hard on this. I have machining equipment here and was planning to throw the charger on the mill and cut a gaping hole in the side. 
What kind of intercooler will you be suppying? 
Can you show some pics of your work? 
here is a picture of one of my g60 to eaton conversion kits (M-62)








this is a pic of the g60/Eaton intake i made on a CNC mill









[Modified by joeZX6, 3:13 PM 2-12-2003][HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice install, Ricky's car.. 16psi, full boost at 1500RPM








Still needs a lil tuning


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Ghetto-8v)*

get a final price for doing the air-water and I am #3 in line.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]im going to let him chime in .....im not sure if he wants everyone knowing.....he is going for the air water kit.......i have a few tricks up my sleeve,







its going to be badass








[Modified by joeZX6, 6:44 PM 2-17-2003][HR][/HR]​Well, I decided to spring for it! Joe is going to work on my charger. I think its going to be badass and can't wait for it to be done.







I trust Joe, he is the man and I've seen some of the great work that he's done. I decided might as well go with the air/water setup. Therefore I won't have the hassle of running pipes, and the A/W setup will be more efficient, and Joe says it should look real clean. I will be sending the charger to him in about two weeks for work. 
I think this winter cold air has gone to my head


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TooLFan46n2)*

congrats bro. I can't wait to see when it will be done. this is what neuspeed should have made in the first place. 
bring on 2.4 pulley full blast for the summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]congrats bro. I can't wait to see when it will be done. this is what neuspeed should have made in the first place. 
bring on 2.4 pulley full blast for the summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​A 2.2" pulley may be in store. We are thinking we will get somwhat of a pressure drop across the intercooler and with the ported head. I plan on still using some aquamist at high boost levels to further cool everything down. Both the Saab and BMW guys use aquamist in conjunction with an intercooler with good results. I have high hopes everything will come out good and hopefully others will be easily able to have this mod done in the future. I can't get over the difference between the way the car drives winter vs. summer, that was the motivating factor.


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]congrats bro. I can't wait to see when it will be done. this is what neuspeed should have made in the first place. 
bring on 2.4 pulley full blast for the summer







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A 2.2" pulley may be in store. We are thinking we will get somwhat of a pressure drop across the intercooler and with the ported head. I plan on still using some aquamist at high boost levels to further cool everything down. Both the Saab and BMW guys use aquamist in conjunction with an intercooler with good results. I have high hopes everything will come out good and hopefully others will be easily able to have this mod done in the future. I can't get over the difference between the way the car drives winter vs. summer, that was the motivating factor.







[HR][/HR]​
dude you going for it ?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TooLFan46n2)*

I would avoid going with the 2.2" pulley because you are getting into the zone of over-revving the charger. I think you'll get plenty of boost out of the 2.4". Remember also, it's not the boost you are going for, it's the total mass of air. So, chilled air at 7 psi may give better results than hot air at 10 psi.
Good luck, you dog. My birthday is in May, so you better have everything worked out by then!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

I am stoked that someone stepped up. If the quality I have seen in the above pictures can be replicated in the Neuspeed you will have another person lining up.


----------



## timmybgood (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (UKGTI)*

can't wait to see the results joe!


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (timmybgood)*

all of my g60 eaton kits come with 2.2 inch pulleys and the company who supplies me the chargers has no problems warrenting them for 1 year....and remember the m62 redlines 2000 rpms sooner then the m45.......the rdlines yuo see on magnusons website are maximum sustaining revs and those speeds are tested for days on end.....believe me they can be revved much faster withought any problems...a good example is samrabbit who has over 500,000 miles on his eaton blower and he pushes over 20 psi of boost


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]all of my g60 eaton kits come with 2.2 inch pulleys and the company who supplies me the chargers has no problems warrenting them for 1 year....and remember the m62 redlines 2000 rpms sooner then the m45.......the rdlines yuo see on magnusons website are maximum sustaining revs and those speeds are tested for days on end.....believe me they can be revved much faster withought any problems...a good example is samrabbit who has over 500,000 miles on his eaton blower and he pushes over 20 psi of boost[HR][/HR]​this is going to be awsome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a question joe, since your going to cut the charger, i heard people porting the exhaust port of the charger to increase the cfm . 








another thing, since the 2.4 pulley already gives about 11-13psi on this charger, I imagine the 2.2 will be around 13-15 psi of boost. even if the chargecooler takes off about 2psi of pressure, wouldn't be good to drop the compression a bit , say like 9 or 9.5:1. i would think 13psi is starting to push it a bit on these engine with stock compression. what do you think?


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 2:20 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

Joe,
You gotta tell us if the insides are really red!








Good point about the 2.2" pulley. And about the max boost. I get a little nervious everytime I see the boost hit 13 psi or more. However, having replaced my head myself, I'm impressed by the strength of these engines. I can't imagine how you blow a three layer steel head gasket. And the bolts are pretty impressive. I think you would have piston and connecting rod problems before head problems.


----------



## redgti2.0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

This looks very hot!!!







I am looking forward to the end product...I am glad to see someone step up on this...If I lived near him I probably would have done it...Toolfan good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (redgti2.0)*

ttt


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

i think the stress on the engine with a 2.4 inch pulley non intercooled and the stress on the engine intercooled will be about the same
as far as the porting of the outlet.....the neuspeed charger is a 4th generation charger and already has the optimized outlet..... changing the design can have very bad consequences


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i think the stress on the engine with a 2.4 inch pulley non intercooled and the stress on the engine intercooled will be about the same
as far as the porting of the outlet.....the neuspeed charger is a 4th generation charger and already has the optimized outlet..... changing the design can have very bad consequences [HR][/HR]​yeah it makes sense!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you da man. take a lot of pictures of the process. you know how much we like pictures in here


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

I don't know if this would be feasable but I was looking at the charger, etc and the way it attaches and thought of this.....
Wouldn't it be easier, and less painful to the charger to modify the lower portion of the intake manifold that the charger bolts up to? If you considering producing a kit, I think this would be more practical than modifying the actual s/c. For example (and without a method to draw a pic and no machining experience so i don't know if its possible), I would fabricate a collector to mount to the end of the charger to funnel to a 3in round exit for the intercooler piping....mount the intercooler like any other...then have a modified lower intake manifold that would bend down instead of up so another adapter can be bolted on to convert the 3in piping back to the stock manifold ports. 
This was one of my crazy, sitting around drinking, and idea sprung into my head type of thing....i was thinking of contacting some people to see how difficult it would be but what do you think? The only things needing fabricated would be the adapters to bolt to the charger and the modified lower intake manifold.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Euro2NR)*

certainly anything is possible however, neuspeed strongly reccomend doing the awic with the core in the manifold


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

part of the trouble is the fact that the manifold is so small (lower), and the injectors are in it, so by changing the manifold, you have to figure out a way to get the injectors in place properly. Lastly, the charger is mounted on the lower manifold, so you would also need to figure out how the charger will be mounted in front to sit in the right orientation


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (blubayou)*

very good points....i should have known it would be that simple or else everyone would have it by now


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Euro2NR)*

TTT.... Just don't want this thing to be forgotten about.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Stevo)*

yeah, how 'bout an update?


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

it would be 100X easier to intercool a vortech style SC. but i guess if you are looking for a challenge, then good luck!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Vegas_Jetta98)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it would be 100X easier to intercool a vortech style SC. but i guess if you are looking for a challenge, then good luck!







[HR][/HR]​Duh!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (ArpyArpad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, how 'bout an update?[HR][/HR]​Charger removal was held back by my tranny breaking. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Work will begin soon on it.


----------



## Golf_2K2L (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (TooLFan46n2)*

If this works out I'll drive from Ontario, Canada to Tampa to get it installed. This way I'll save shipping, duty and taxes plus have a little vacation. 
Who else is seriously interested?


[Modified by Golf_2K2L, 9:55 PM 3-11-2003]


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it would be 100X easier to intercool a vortech style SC. but i guess if you are looking for a challenge, then good luck!








Duh![HR][/HR]​Then why is EIP the only one to offer one besides custom!
Joe, make one in a year or so and Ill guarantee you ill buy it!


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (leebro61)*

yeah, you will end up having a sizeable marekt if you design/produce for the mk3 vr6 vortech crowd!


----------



## VeeDub2.0 (May 11, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Gavster)*

You have no idea how hard I am kicking my own butt right now for not reading this thread sooner. I live in tampa, and drive a s/c 2.0. If you want a car to actually do this on that you can drive, and tune, let me know. 
I've got a suspended license right now, so the dub is sitting at my apartment in the USF area not being driven. let me know if you're interested.


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Gavster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yeah, you will end up having a sizeable marekt if you design/produce for the mk3 vr6 vortech crowd![HR][/HR]​the vortech kit is already underway cost will be 700-800


[Modified by joeZX6, 3:52 AM 3-11-2003]


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

You will have a sale from me me thinks


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

Nice man, thats great news...do you have any pictures of this kit!!! Up for you!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Gavster)*

Update?


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (JettaRed)*

i got the charger, im waiting to hear back from greg woo before i cut into it.....ill try getting ahold of him tomorrow


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i got the charger, im waiting to hear back from greg woo before i cut into it.....ill try getting ahold of him tomorrow[HR][/HR]​ohh boy !!! hurry up bro!!







can't wait to see the final result http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








good luck on the project.


----------



## mk3dub (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

Well, this may have been pointed out in an earlier thread, but I was lazy and skipped to the end: won't cutting and welding the charger distort the aluminum housing and cause the compressor clearances to get f'd up? Seems to me it would, but then again, I was lazy and skipped threads which could potentially have my answer...


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (mk3dub)*

bump. any news Joe?? did you cut the charger already


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (vento 95 GL)*

any more news?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_joe, not at all to scare people away, 
but one thing i was concerned about was when welding the cast aluminum manifold, the steel rotor blades might arch with the aluminum body. whenever i weld aluminum, if its resting on steel, it will kind of arc with the steel, and fuse a little bit. this happens even if i put the ground on the aluminum. know what im talking about? i was thinking of taking the rotor blades out of the body if i ever did it.

pointed out something similar


_Modified by speed51133! at 2:55 PM 5-9-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (dunhamjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dunhamjr* »_any more news?

Currently the project is stalled, we had an issue with the rotors, apparently some of the protective teflon coating was blown off. Currently the rotors are at Magnuson and hopefully a new set will be given to us under warrenty. Otherwise everything has gone as planned it's going to be a sweet setup.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (joeZX6)*

outstanding! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Vegas_Jetta98)*

makes you wonder how many other charges dont have the teflon on the charger....
(everyone runs out to check thier charger, but then cant figure out how to see if it has the teflon, they all then start a thread that will go on for ages about teflon liners and the how-to inspection process. soon, dupont will be contacted to ask questions about the molecular composition of teflon. should i go on?)


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Thinking hard on this. I have machining equipment here and was planning to throw the charger on the mill and cut a gaping hole in the side. 
What kind of intercooler will you be suppying? 
Can you show some pics of your work? 
here is a picture of one of my g60 to eaton conversion kits (M-62)








this is a pic of the g60/Eaton intake i made on a CNC mill









[Modified by joeZX6, 3:13 PM 2-12-2003]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very nice install, Ricky's car.. 16psi, full boost at 1500RPM








Still needs a lil tuning









i love seeing my car on random pages! ps joe is a good guy. does good work, recomended. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_
i love seeing my car on random pages! ps joe is a good guy. does good work, recomended. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree with Rickey, Joe is the man, and has defintly put up with more then too much of my whining during our ongoing "project"


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (NVmyVW)*

any pics of a finished blower yet?


----------



## radgolf (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Lotust)*

Bump so I don't lose this. Took me a while, but I finally get what you're doing.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (radgolf)*

bump, I am lookin at diff forced induction methods to boost My HP. this would make my decision much better


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (Bigfoot)*

any updates?


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: the 200 dollar neuspeed charger intercooler option (dunhamjr)*

bump this one up


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

...what happened to this thread? its months later... surely the kit has been completed...???? or has it? I, along with everyone else, am really eager to see how this project went off.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Ricky Rockstar)*

bumping this one up


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (83 bunny)*

progress report please!!!
is there a way to add an intercooler without hacking the charger??


----------



## parklane (Feb 8, 2003)

*Why not an oil cooler instead?*

I used to build Chrysler turbo racing motors that were not intercooled and we used a donut oil cooler for aggressive street rods instead. Saved a whole lot of money and technicals over going the intercooler route. Any comments?


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Why not an oil cooler instead? (parklane)*

any news? i'm hopefully doing mine next weekend


----------

